# Superbills



## eaglecloudnebula@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2011)

Right now the biggest problem we're facing is superbills. We're a specialty office (Vascular Surgery), and with this new implementation, it is not only going to change the codes we have, but add new ones. We have no idea how to even begin creating a new superbill that will have all that it needs, and yet not be lengthy. How are others handling this change to your superbills and what solutions have you come up with?


----------



## Susan (Aug 25, 2011)

We don't use superbills in our practice, but for those that do need to continue I suggest having a superbill that allows the physician to write the diagnosis to the necessary specificity that will be required with ICD-10.

I also wanted to let you know that the AAPC will be rolling out a product called Fast Forwards, which will have the top 50 diagnosis codes per specialty which will be a great reference tool for providers and you can put them on your superbills.  Watch the AAPC ICD-10 tab for more information as to when these will be released.


----------



## JG24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just to see how much it will change, take your current superbill and use the ICD-9 to ICD-10 converter on the ICD-10 page of the AAPC website.  I recently did a page of our diagnosis codes most often used and realized that most of what we currently use (hand and wrist surgery) will be replaced with anywhere from 3 to 10 codes.  If you are a practice that uses a lot of "LT", "RT", modifier 50 and digit modifiers for toes and fingers, be prepared --- if your physician is a "lazy" documenter, you are going to be asking a lot of questions.  I am working with a physician now so that they understand what needs to be added to the office notes to help prevent some of the delays.  Also, physicians who are "spoiled" to  having all of their codes and charges entered at the end of the day may need to readjust their thinking since part of the new code system includes the types of bacteria involved in infections and specificity of location of where and how accident happens and some of that will mean waiting for cultures and path reports to come back before it can be properly coded.  Read the article entitled "Diagnosis Coding Done Right" in the August, 2011 Coding Edge for more information about how important the right diagnosis code is now, not just under ICD-10.


----------

